# UK to Tenerife



## JonB (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi all

First time post so be gentle!

I’m starting to put together something of a project plan to realise a long-term dream & move to Southern Tenerife.

Putting the Brexit debacle to one side, I’d appreciate any suggestions &/or advice - or any thoughts at all to be honest - as to what I should be considering.

I’d also really like to hear any stories from people that have already taken this leap!

My story is that I’m 51, solvent, don’t need to earn (but would like to pick up the occasional bit of beer money here & there), & will probably be able to buy a small property for circa £180k max. I’d like to be within striking distance (a couple of miles?) of Playa / Cristianos & would consider all properties, other than studios.

It’ll be my partner & I; no kids.

Help! (& thanks  )

Jon


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

You need to ask this question on a Tenerife forum, try https://chalkcat.com

I live in the province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, but on a different island, so cannot really help you, and the majority of people on this forum are from the Iberian part of Spain again somewhat different.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Jon. 

I appreciate you said ‘putting Brexit aside’ but that could affect your plans significantly. It may mean you will not be able to live in spain

At present non EU nationals are required to have an income of around 27,000 € per year, and if a couple a little more. 

If U.K. leave the EU logically that rule will then apply to U.K. nationals


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you haven't already, I would plan a few extended trips to the island at different times of the year. Try to make them non holiday trips. Get an apartment, do shopping, go to the chemists and the town hall to find out what rates and taxes you have to pay and look at a variety of properties to see what your money can buy.
Personally, I wouldn't do any more than that until Brexit is done and dusted as that could be a game changer


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Jon.
> 
> I appreciate you said ‘putting Brexit aside’ but that could affect your plans significantly. It may mean you will not be able to live in spain
> 
> ...


Not to mention the cost of health care and the requirement for medical insurance cover
and your British driving license will require an IDP in the event of a no deal Brexit;
will only be legal for a limited period of time in Spain before you having to do a
Spanish driving test to get a Spanish driving license, if you intend becoming fully
resident in Tenerife after the UK has left the EU ?


----------

